
Hundreds of Scientists Call on WHO to Recognize Coronavirus Airborne Risk - thdrdt
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/07/scientists-call-who-recognize-coronavirus-airborne-risk.html
======
jjgreen
Rather than writing letters, wouldn't scientists be better off doing some
randomised trials to test the efficacy of face-coverings on the spread of the
virus?

